# 6 New 2016 Yanmar Tractors



## EmerichSales

Looks like 6 New 2016 Yanmar Tractor Models for the US Market. 

YT235 35.5HP Rops Tractor.
YT235 35.5HP Factory Cab Tractor W/Heat & Air Conditioning.
YT347 47HP Rops Tractor
YT347 47HP Factory Cab Tractor W/Heat and Air Conditioning.
YT359 59HP Rops Tractor
YT359 59HP Factory Cab Tractor W/Heat and Air Conditioning.

Plus New Small HAY TOOLS For Smaller HP Tractors.


----------



## EmerichSales

This is the Prototype version of the New 2016 YT2 Tractors. Should be available to Dealers March/April 2016

YT235 Open Rops and YT235C Factor Cab W/Heat and Air

35.5HP Yanmar Engine.
2800 rpm Rated Engine speed
1642cc engine
3 Range Hydrostatic Trans
10.5 g/min Total Pump Cap.
2204 lbf - 3pt lLft Cap.

Optional YL310 Loader With 2 Lever Quick Attach Bucket
1300lbs Lift Capacity
2105 Breakout Force
2.6 second lift to full hieght WITH LOAD
1.6 Seconds Lower Time WITHOUT LOAD

Optional B75 Yanmar Backhoe
7.5ft digging Depth (2' Flat Bottom)
3380 Bucket Digging Force
2230 Dipper Stick Digging Force
9", 12", 16", 18" and 24" Bucket Options.
Optional Mech Thumb

See Pictures :

Again, This is the Prototype version and there will be changes before production. Estimated Availability is March/April

All subject to change without notice.


----------



## EmerichSales

This is the Pre-Production version of the New 2016 YT3 Tractors. Production Model Should be available to Dealers Feb 2016

47HP YT347 Open Rops and YT347C Factory Cab W/Heat and Air
AND
59HP YT359 Open Rops and YT359C Factory Cab W/Heat and Air


47HP and 59.7HP Yanmar Engines.
2189cc and 3318cc Engines
3 Range I-HMT Transmission
15 -16 g/min Total Pump Cap.
3747 lbf - 3pt lLft Cap.

Optional Heavy Duty YL610 Loader With 2 Lever Quick Attach Bucket
2500lbs Lift Capacity
3969 Breakout Force

Optional B90 Yanmar Backhoe
9.ft digging Depth (2' Flat Bottom)
4180/5070 Bucket Digging Force
2900 Dipper Stick Digging Force
12" To 36" Bucket Options.
Optional Mech Thumb

See Pictures :

Again, This is the Pre-Production version and there may be changes before production. Estimated Availability is Feb 2016

All subject to change without notice.


----------



## EmerichSales

YouTube Video

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvHvFOS2YPg[/ame]


----------



## alternativejp

*Mr*



EmerichSales said:


> Looks like 6 New 2016 Yanmar Tractor Models for the US Market.
> 
> 
> YT359 59HP Factory Cab Tractor W/Heat and Air Conditioning.
> 
> 1 off 3 point chipper
> 1 off 3 ton tip trailer
> 1 of BPI Post Hole Digger 24 Series
> Thank you
> JP
> Want agent in South Africa .ZA


----------



## Thomas

I like the sloping front hood...see bucket that much better.
Inside looks comfortable and user friendly,just wonder how compact/tight things under hood if you need to work on.


----------



## smokinmad

SOOOOOO....

The Big, Red and White one, down at the end.....is That one for "Fish Farming"? lol

Well we know you can't beat a Yanmar deisel....even in a Boat...


----------

